# Google Home - Do I need Wink 2 or Smart Things??



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Home

That's Wikipedia page the explains google home. It probably works directly through your router. I doubt that a hub is needed. Personally, I don't trust google. To me, it's spyware.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info, but do you know if I need a hub or not and what the advantages / disadvantages of a hub are?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If you already have a router with unused ports, you don't need a hub. Hubs have been replaced by switches. You only need a switch if all the ports on you router are occupied. Actually, you just reminded me that I need a new switch. Thanks.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> If you already have a router with unused ports, you don't need a hub. Hubs have been replaced by switches. You only need a switch if all the ports on you router are occupied. Actually, you just reminded me that I need a new switch. Thanks.


ahahah that's funny, but I was talking about a z-wave hub, or smart things hub, not a network hub. I haven't used a hub since I setup vines back in the 80's lol.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm glad that you are up to date.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> I'm glad that you are up to date.


Well my "switches" replaced my hubs, but still no clue on what "smart hub" for home automation is the best. I guess I'll just google it lol.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Going back to the Wikipedia page that I posted, I still don't understand why your router can't be used?


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

wow you're really lost. Again i'm not referring to "networking hardware" for my computers. I'm referring to hubs like the samsung smarthings "hub" or the wink 2 "hub".... LOL


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes, I was lost on that. I don't know enough about those new smart devices but I know networking.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I think the answer is - it depends on the devices you buy - some can be controlled by Google Home directly, and some require a bridge. I have Alexa and a hub I got as a gift and have been using it for 2 light bulbs. Another family member is getting Google Mini - so I am researching too.

I'm still researching why I would buy a device that requires a hub.. it just adds another layer of configuration. And can be confusing at times!

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/1075-google-home-compatible-devices.html#s18


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am looking at the Lutron Caseta series that works with Alexa. Looks promising and much more capable than my old X-10 crap. A little $$ to get it up and running... we'll see. Don't need to do the whole house.


----------



## Iwill89 (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow don't know anyone who's using google home. How is your experience with it?


----------



## athomas90 (Jan 2, 2018)

It doesn't look like anyone actually answered this. No, you do not need a hub to use Google Home. They work independently (like Echos).

You can of course also interface with ZWave/Zigbee hubs using Google Home (SmartThings, Wink, Xiaomi, etc), but you don't need to buy one to actually use the thing. Also worth mentioning the new Echos have zwave hubs built in whereas the Google Home does not.


----------



## exx0 (Feb 19, 2018)

athomas90 said:


> Also worth mentioning the new Echos have zwave hubs built in whereas the Google Home does not.


Its not zwave but the zigbee radio that comes together with amazon echo plus.


----------

